

Show HN: DropKick, a jQuery plugin for beautiful dropdowns - Sabazou

As a weekend project I created a jQuery plugin that makes it easy to create beautiful dropdown menus with keyboard navigation. You can easily create your own themes and it works seamlessly with your existing forms.Please take a look at http://jamielottering.github.com/DropKick/
======
kerryfalk
I've been meaning to implement this one for some time:
[http://tutorialzine.com/2011/02/converting-jquery-code-
plugi...](http://tutorialzine.com/2011/02/converting-jquery-code-plugin/)

It also allows images and degrades to pure select elements if necessary.

It doesn't allow for keyboard navigation (which is nice) but are there other
benefits of DropKick that I'm overlooking in my quick glance?

The reason I haven't updated my select elements to these is because there are
several cases on my site that a select will appear or disappear when the user
engages with other parts of the site and the above code doesn't check for the
visible state of the parent element. Any chance that's in your pipeline? I
think it would make it more usable for modern sites (But maybe I'm the only
one who frequently hides/shows select elements?).

Other than that, I like this. Thanks for putting it out there.

~~~
Sabazou
Thanks for the feedback!

My goal with DropKick was to create a simple, lightweight select replacement
that made designing awesome looking forms easier. I mostly want to keep it
simple and light, but I like your idea. I'm currently hoping to add more
interaction with DropKick such as changing the open/close animation or getting
notified when the template renders.

------
MattBearman
I really like these, the only problem I've found is that in IE9 the gloss
themes don't work. The dropdown appears but is empty. (I can get you a screen
shot if you like)

Works well in every other browser/version I tried though.

~~~
Sabazou
I've heard a couple reports about issues in IE9, I've been trying to install
it on my windows machine but I've been having trouble. I'll keep trying and
get it fixed for IE9

------
itodd
I really like the style. One thing to note: Whenever I encounter a select your
state dropdown, I select it and type the first few letters of my state. Please
consider implementing this functionality. Awesome work otherwise.

------
gojomo
Clickable: <http://jamielottering.github.com/DropKick/>

~~~
Sabazou
Thank you

